# London tomorrow for the day. ideas?



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey guys looking for recommendations for decent coffee either near euston or somewhere in central London near somewhere else worth visiting. Got about 7 or 8 hours to kill at least so any ideas of things to do in London would be welcome


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have a look a that his recent thread for a start ...

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?15444-London-tomorrow-anything-new-worth-visiting&highlight=London


----------

